# [Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Seiren Mini im Test: Das kann das kleine Streaming-Mikrofon



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Seiren Mini im Test: Das kann das kleine Streaming-Mikrofon*

						Das Razer Seiren Mini ist - wie der Name schon sagt - die kleine Schwester des Razer Seiren und ein exterm leicht zu installierendes und bedienendes Mikrofon für Streaming, Tonaufnahmen und Video-Calls.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Seiren Mini im Test: Das kann das kleine Streaming-Mikrofon*


----------

